# Converting Concrete porch floor to stone floor



## jomommaj (Aug 25, 2009)

I presently have a concrete front porch that was "sealed" with a rubberized sealant about 8 years ago. Last year I acid washed it, roughed it up and tried to paint over it with sand mixed into the porch style paint. It started chipping by the end of the summer. I would like to build a irregular stone floor on top of it to give the house a cottage like look. It is about 12 X 6 and covered with a roof. What type of stone, how thick, what type of base, how do I prepare the existing foundation etc for a project like this? Or am I crazy and should sub it out?
Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome JoMommaj:
You may want to use a side-grinder with a wire brush head to rough up the sealant and clean some of it away.
If you are near any coal mining operations, you should be able to find sand rock in 1" layers called 'flag-stone'. Or, possibly some thin pieces of limestone. Either one should be placed in mortar mix which is available from Sackreet or Quickreet already mixed, just add water. You could use the same mix to fill the spaces between the stones.
Glenn


----------

